# Eider, Surf Scoter, Redhead and Greater Scaup



## BirdmanStudios (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi,
Just wanted to share these recent mounts with you all here.
Here's to a great new season!

Regards,
Todd Huffman- http://www.birdmanstudios.com


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Simply stunning.

I could sit and look at your mounts for hours....

Thanks for sharing

Ryan


----------

